# ما هو حزن العشاق ؟



## marmora jesus (1 ديسمبر 2010)

يقال : ان الحزن لونه اسود وطعمه مر وانه يسكن تلك القلوب المفجوعة 
وانه يمتص رحيق العمر وانه حين يدخل مدن الاحلام يدمرها 
فما هو هذا الحزن الذي يتحدثون عنه وماهو الحزن الذي يسكنك 
" الحزن "
هو ان التقيك في زحمة العمر وانسج معك اجمل حكاية حب
نعيش تفاصيلها وطقوسها ونحلم بغد افضل ثم تنتهي الحكاية بمأساة 
" الحزن "
هو ان افتح لك مدن احلامي واسكن معك في قصر من الخيال
ثم ينهار القصر على رأسي 
" الحزن "
هو ان اخبىء عمري في قلبك واملأ حقائبك بايامي واضع سعادتي
في عينيك ثم الوح لك مودع لا حول لي ولا قوة 
" الحزن "
هو ان تصبح مع الايام عيني التي ارى بهما وهوائي الذي اتنفسه
ودمي الذي اعيش به ثم انزفك عند الرحيل دفعة واحدة 
" الحزن "
ان ادمن حبك وادمن صوتك وادمن عطرك وادمن وجودي معك
ثم افتح عيني على غيابك 
" الحزن "
ان تتحق بعد حلم والتقيك بعد امنية وان تأتي بعد انتظار 
وان اجدك بعد بحث وان استيقظ على زلزال رحيلك 
" الحزن "
ان تفارق ولا تفارق فتصمت ويبقى صوتك في اذني
وتغيب وتبقى صورتك في عيني وترحل وتبقى انفاسك في قلبي
وتختفي ويبقى طيفك خلفي يمزقني 
" الحزن "
ان اغمض عيني فأراك وان اخلو بنفسي فأراك وان اقف امام المراة
فأراك وان المح هداياك فأراك وان اقرأ رسائلك فاراك 
" الحزن " 
ان اجمع البقايا خلفك وان ارسم وجهك في سقف غرفتي 
وان احاورك كل ليلة كالمجانين وان اشد الرحال اليك عند الحنين
وان اعود الى سريري اخر الليل فأبكيك وابكيك 
" الحزن " 
ان يأتي العيد وانا وحدي وان يأتي الربيع وانا وحدي
وان تهطل الامطار وانا وحدي وان يطرق الحنين بابي وانا وحدي
وان يمضي بي اجل العمر وانا وحدي 
" الحزن "
ان اراك صدفة وان يجمعني بك الطريق ذات يوم فأراك بصحبة غيري
تنظر الي فلا تعرفني وعمري خلفك يناديك فلا تسمعه 
" الحزن "
ان اكتب فلا يصلك صوتي وان اصرخ فلا يصلك صوتي 
وان الفظ انفاسي فلا اراك وان اموت فيصلك النبأ كالغرباء 
​

منقول​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*كلام جميل ومؤثر 
ميرسي مرموره
وربن يفرح قلبك دايما​*


----------



## jesus.my.life (3 ديسمبر 2010)

كلام جميل اوى اوى يا مرمورة ميرسى كتير ليكى يا سكره​


----------



## روزي86 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

تسلم ايدك يا قمر

ربنا يعوضك


----------

